# A LOT of Posts!!!!



## Dice4Hire (Mar 25, 2011)

In honor of my 3000th post on this account ( I had a couple other names earlier) I was wondering what people consider a LOT of posts. A number that makes you take notice?


Not doing a poll as people would just pan it anyway.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Mar 25, 2011)

A lot? That always is (_n+1_) posts, where _n_ is my current number of posts.


----------



## D'karr (Mar 25, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> In honor of my 3000th post on this account ( I had a couple other names earlier) I was wondering what people consider a LOT of posts. A number that makes you take notice?
> 
> 
> Not doing a poll as people would just pan it anyway.




I guess I'll just pan this post then.


----------



## Mort (Mar 25, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> In honor of my 3000th post on this account ( I had a couple other names earlier) I was wondering what people consider a LOT of posts. A number that makes you take notice?
> 
> 
> Not doing a poll as people would just pan it anyway.




let's see - Crothian has 42,569 posts! If he's not the top end of the spectrum he's probably close.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 25, 2011)

I recall there used to be a way to see how many posts everyone on the site has, but I can't find that page any more. The top end of posts is very, very high, though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah- Crothian rules postcount like weem rules XP...but moreso.


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 25, 2011)

Crothian has a lot of posts.  Everyone else pales in comparison!


----------



## Dice4Hire (Mar 25, 2011)

Jan van Leyden said:


> A lot? That always is (_n+1_) posts, where _n_ is my current number of posts.




Well, I would consider that a low bar, going over 500+.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 25, 2011)

"A lot" is "more than I have"!

We have 55 people with more than 10,000 posts, and 8 with more than 20,000. Crothian tops the charts. It's worth noting that Rystil Arden, who's no longer active, racked up 38,388 in three and a half years. That's an average of 29 a day, every day, which is CRAZY.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, I post a lot, and to me 3,000 is heavy, considering how long I have had this account. People with 5 digits defy the imagination. I always figure they do games on this site.

If I added all my posts to yahoogroup games to my post totals here my total would be insane. 

I am also frequently surprised to see people with huge post counts I cannot remember ever having seen before. There definitely are sub-groups here on Enworld that rarely interact.


----------



## nedjer (Mar 25, 2011)

Piratecat said:


> Rystil Arden, who's no longer active, racked up 38,388 in three and a half years. That's an average of 29 a day, every day, which is CRAZY.




Presumably his brain went into meltdown and he's locked up somewhere.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 26, 2011)

> That's an average of 29 a day, every day, which is CRAZY!




By way of comparison, that's more than 4x my current rate.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 26, 2011)

What's wacky is that there are people up in the 10K+ posts that *I* don't recognize. They're heavy PbP players. It's surreal, though, to see someone with a 5 digit post count when you're an admin and think "Who the heck is that?!?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 26, 2011)

Piratecat said:


> "A lot" is "more than I have"!
> 
> We have 55 people with more than 10,000 posts, and 8 with more than 20,000. Crothian tops the charts. It's worth noting that Rystil Arden, who's no longer active, racked up 38,388 in three and a half years. That's an average of 29 a day, every day, which is CRAZY.




I am almowt number 56 on that.



Dice4Hire said:


> Yeah, I post a lot, and to me 3,000 is heavy, considering how long I have had this account. People with 5 digits defy the imagination. I always figure they do games on this site.
> 
> If I added all my posts to yahoogroup games to my post totals here my total would be insane.
> 
> I am also frequently surprised to see people with huge post counts I cannot remember ever having seen before. There definitely are sub-groups here on Enworld that rarely interact.




I have 5 digits on each and and foot. What do you have?

as for Yahoo groups, have you heard of Quarry cove: Adventures in roleplaying? they moved there from MSN games.



Piratecat said:


> What's wacky is that there are people up in the 10K+ posts that *I* don't recognize. They're heavy PbP players. It's surreal, though, to see someone with a 5 digit post count when you're an admin and think "Who the heck is that?!?"




This is not the poster you are looking for .. .. .. ..

move on .. .. .. ..


----------



## darjr (Mar 27, 2011)

Piratecat said:


> What's wacky is that there are people up in the 10K+ posts that *I* don't recognize. They're heavy PbP players. It's surreal, though, to see someone with a 5 digit post count when you're an admin and think "Who the heck is that?!?"




ENWorld itself does that to me sometimes. Just when I think I know every nook and cranny I stumble upon something new.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 28, 2011)

Heck, I'm under 9,000 posts and I've 
- been here since it was still Eric Noah's 3rd Edition News
- been involved in at least one PBP game for most of that time


----------



## Dice4Hire (Mar 28, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I have 5 digits on each and and foot.




Yes, but how many hands and feet do you have?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2011)

two feet, six hands and 8 eyes (_homo aracnidus_)


----------



## Rel (Mar 28, 2011)

I have no idea whether I'm over 10k or not...


Huh, looks like I am.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 28, 2011)

Piratecat said:


> What's wacky is that there are people up in the 10K+ posts that *I* don't recognize. They're heavy PbP players. It's surreal, though, to see someone with a 5 digit post count when you're an admin and think "Who the heck is that?!?"




Yeah, we fly under the radar. There's quite a few there, but we don't rock the boat even when we have our fake edition wars ([MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] - you're my numero uno edition war buddy)

Oh, & P-cat that list seems to be gone showing most posts, the xp leaders is still there, but wondering where it went? Did EiTkoCaT take it?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 28, 2011)

I've even had several thousand of posts deleted when many of the old Hivemind threads got killed and then that 6 month period that we lost everything.  But if you track my posting in the past year it's a snail's pace at best.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 28, 2011)

we pbp people don't tend to post out and about much but we get a lot of posts that way.

and Renau1g if you want to "edition war" in the fray I'm up for it


----------



## MerricB (Mar 29, 2011)

Does this mean that even with my "low" number of posts, I'm one of the most visible people on EN World because they're almost all in General? 

10,000 is my bar for saying someone has a lot of posts.

At 30,000, I get astonished!

Cheers!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm over 9000!  And as of this post, EVIL!


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 29, 2011)

For me, anything above 10k is a lot of posts.  Although, I'd probably be there by now if the Hivemind hadn't sorta collapsed on itself after a certain incident.


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 29, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> I'm over 9000!  And as of this post, EVIL!




I'm pretty the evilness set in BEFORE this single post.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Mar 29, 2011)

anything over 10k or more than 3000 above my postcount is a lot for me


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2011)

Piratecat said:


> What's wacky is that there are people up in the 10K+ posts that *I* don't recognize. They're heavy PbP players. It's surreal, though, to see someone with a 5 digit post count when you're an admin and think "Who the heck is that?!?"




I fit that description. The vast majority of my posts come from PbP games.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2011)

about half of mine are PBP, the other half, is , uh, ,erm, nonsense.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> about half of mine are PBP, the other half, is , uh, ,erm, nonsense.




Actually, most of your PbP posts are nonsense too. But that's why we like you.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 29, 2011)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> I recall there used to be a way to see how many posts everyone on the site has, but I can't find that page any more. The top end of posts is very, very high, though.




There you go

You have to click on the names to actually see the numbers, though.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanee said:


> There you go
> 
> You have to click on the names to actually see the numbers, though.




Wow, am I actually #9? That's pretty cool stuff right there.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Actually, most of your PbP posts are nonsense too. But that's why we like you.




Ouch! Oh the ignominy , wounded so am I- Twas good to know you as thither wound is most mortal!!!

[sidenote to nonsense] wow, i am like 4K shy of the bottom of the list.[/sidenote]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 29, 2011)

Little below 30 now.


----------



## renau1g (Mar 30, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Actually, most of your PbP posts are nonsense too. But that's why we like you.




He walked right into that one


----------



## Dice4Hire (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm pretty good on the top xp list, but not even close on the top post list.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm 2nd in XP and about 14th in postcount, proof that if you yap enough, someone will like what you're saying.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 30, 2011)

And if they don't you have the ability to sue them.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2011)

Well I keep going away for a year or two at a time, otherwise I'd be in the 5-digit postcount (Which is what I consider a LOT of posts).  And I think less than a hundred of those posts are outside of the PBP forums.  

ooh.. imagine the possibilities if I strayed from the PBP section more often..

No, then I'd loose what little time I have that isn't allready spent online.


OH, and for those comparing my postcount and my XP, no I'm not just a blowhard everybody hates, the XP system was just coming in when I stopped posting a few years back, which was when I was at ~7000 posts.

*EDIT: Hey, just checked and I'm in the top 100 still!! woot.  GOGO #95!
Erm.. I'll stop Rambling now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2011)

Jemal said:


> *EDIT: Hey, just checked and I'm in the top 100 still!! woot.  GOGO #95!
> Erm.. I'll stop Rambling now.



 top 100 what?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 12, 2011)

I think he means posters.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2011)

is the link to the list a subscriber funtion? I do not see it any where on my profile.


----------



## jonesy (Apr 12, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> is the link to the list a subscriber funtion? I do not see it any where on my profile.



Check the link Thanee posted.


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 12, 2011)

It is in the "Do Stuff" link over on the right side of the line of links.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2011)

Jemal said:


> ooh.. imagine the possibilities if I strayed from the PBP section more often..




Imagine where you'd be if you had stayed and kept up with all those games you were a DM of / player in. You'd be right up there with me.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2011)

Rhun said:


> Imagine where you'd be if you had stayed and kept up with all those games you were a DM of / player in. You'd be right up there with me.




lol, considering I was playing in or running about 10 games and averaging nearly two dozen posts a day, I'd say that's a fair assessment.  Well, tis likely I won't be going away any time soon this time around, so I'm hopeful I'll catch up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2011)

Dice4Hire said:


> It is in the "Do Stuff" link over on the right side of the line of links.




the only list I see is the most xp list.

found the thanee-link. i am about number 56 or so. Page two of the list.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/members/list/?pp=30&order=desc&sort=posts


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 12, 2011)

Jemal said:


> lol, considering I was playing in or running about 10 games and averaging nearly two dozen posts a day, I'd say that's a fair assessment.  Well, tis likely I won't be going away any time soon this time around, so I'm hopeful I'll catch up.




It seems i was in one of your games. Do you remember the last ones you had started?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 13, 2011)

Scott, hey.  Recognize the name but can't recall what game you were in (It was a while ago).  I remember a couple of the games I was running last time around, have been pondering trying a reboot of one of them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 13, 2011)

Do you have your list of games? Maybe I will recognize one or two that I might have been in.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 13, 2011)

Scott - These're the ones I can remember at the moment, still have links to most of them.

Epic Problem: Prevention (LVL 30 good)
Epic Problem: Return to Power (Lvl 30 Not-so-good)
Epic Mortal Kombat (Lvl 40 Fighters Tournament)
Jemals Prisoners (Lvl 12 prison Dimension)
New Heroes Arise
Experience 
Judgement Day
Final Fantasy J (Lvl 10 Fiinal Fantasy campaign)
Mutant High (M&M LVL 12)
Mutant Rising (M&M)
Jemal's Chosen (M&M)
Jemal's School
Jemal's Legends
Rebuiding the World
4E Past Tense.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2011)

i found something herre that might have been what I was thinking:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/243171-paths-legend-azgundi-tournaments-50.html

or it _might_ have been epic problem.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2011)

Jemal said:


> Jemal's School




I'm pretty sure I was in this one.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 14, 2011)

without finding the RG, i cannot be sure.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 14, 2011)

Rhun : Jemal's School RG
Yes you were.

Scott: Nope, not Epic Problem.  
I do remember playing in Monkey's game with you, though.

Hmm we seem to have hijacked this thread a bit *L*  whoops.  
In any case, I plan on posting something about my old games (and seeing whos still around from them) over in Talking the Talk within the next day or so, perhaps we can continue this later over there.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 15, 2011)

maybe re-name your "Hi I am back" thread?

as for the hijack, consider this: it is an informative discussion on how to increase your post count.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 19, 2011)

If you want to speak about anything, you can always go to the Fray.

Last time I have looked (and it was at least a year ago), I was 30th... and I'm still 30th in post count, even if I have slowed down.

Personally, I find you have a lot of post when your name appear on the first page of Thanee list... and personally, the vast majority of my post are in PbP, which tells me I am really an addict of PbP 

And Croathian and Rystil was two crazy posters. They are out of league of anyone else up to now.


----------

